# Lady Diana exhibit at the Queen Mary



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I went to this exhibit yesterday and wanted to share some pictures....

...they didn't allow pictures inside the exhibit, these are just before entering...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a nice exhibit...I love Lady Diana!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that would be something to see! How's the new puppy doing???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- how wonderful. Wish I was in California right now. I would love to see this exhibit. Thanks for taking and sharing the pictures of the things they would allow you to take pictures of.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What fun! Thanks for posting these Sammie, I so enjoyed them. I think Diana brought so much class to the royals in her own down to earth way. I know she wasn't perfect, but I really liked that about her.
How is your new baby gettiing on? I know your heart is full! big hug.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice! I would love just to tour the ship too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, Sammy. I have been wanting to visit the Queen Mary for years. I'll have to see how much longer the Princess Di exhibit is going on.


----------



## kheyla (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, I was really amazed she's really beautiful and lovely :wub:


----------

